# Echo HC-1500 wont start, I'm stumped



## dansikes (Aug 4, 2009)

Hello everyone, I am very mechanically inclined on larger engines but this little Echo trimmer has me stumped? It sat for about a year or so before I tried to start it. I pulled off the carburetor and cleaned it out, replaced the main fuel line and filter, removed the spark arrestor (temporarily). I got it to run for about 5 minutes and played with the high and low and it still ran pretty rough. I turned them in and backed both screws out 1 1/2 turns while it was running.

It seemed to run pretty good at an idle and mid throttle. I shut it off and tried to start it about 30 minutes later and it will not even sputter like it wants to start. I thought I might have fouled the plug so I removed the plug and heated it with a lighter and touched it to the frame while I turned it over and I got some spark so i know the plug and ignition are working. I even tried to use a little starting fluid with negative results. Compression is 100 psi. Any advice on adjusting the carb properly? Any ideas?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Possibly an air leak, check top and bottom crankshaft seal, all gaskets between the carburetor and cylinder. You may also want to remove the muffler and have a look at the exhaust ports, give it a try without the muffler on just to see if it will run.


----------

